# FS: 10" super red severum a real beauty



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Have to sell my 10" super red severum I don't want to but it does not get along with my discus anymore will only sell to the right buyer as I have had this guy since a little baby and I'm attached 60$ firm


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

bump for a great deal this fish is a beauty


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Photo available?


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

I'll find a pic or I'll take a new one tonight


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Here is one


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

that is one beautiful tank


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks for the comment it looks even better now with more discus and alittle change


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice tank. Do you have any aggression issues other than the Sev?


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

No just the sev and just now it turned everyone else is awesome my rays gar black arowana is very nice and Tigrinus and discus are great so far my rays ate like 6 smaller 2.5" discus but they don't touch large ones like 4" plus they have now started breeding but my severum ate the eggs


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

I Will Take The Super Red Severum He Would Be Going To My 450 Gallon
Send Me A PM


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

My severum is pending


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

sold sold sold


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks For The Super Red Severum Man Looks Really Good In My Tank

Here's A Couple Pics

http://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h445/Virual69/DSC02017.jpg
http://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h445/Virual69/DSC02015.jpg
http://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h445/Virual69/DSC02013.jpg


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Jealous .


----------



## DAN O (Apr 21, 2010)

Sweet, now if l can only find 2 to 3 juveniles my tank would be complete...


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

more pics of that nile perch!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

that sev looks like hes on roids lol.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Awesome Kevin I'm glad you like him actually mike the sev had done a few cycles lol he's a big son of a B$tch but I'm glad he's in your care he awesome I've had him since a little tyke


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

I Would Love To Get At Least 1 More Close To That Size, Will Have To Keep My Eyes Open For A Friend For Him.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

actually my friend in ladner has one the same size he has a 180g bowfront with 2 rays and only the severum but he wants discus i can ask him if he will sell we got them at the same time from the same tank when they were small


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

skrick said:


> Awesome Kevin I'm glad you like him actually mike the sev had done a few cycles lol he's a big son of a B$tch but I'm glad he's in your care he awesome I've had him since a little tyke


Lol u did a good job raising that sev.

I didnt know sevs were aggressive!?!?


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

I Will For Sure Take It If It's As Nice As The One I Got From You, Let Me Know.


----------

